
GifCities - tosh
https://gifcities.org/
======
sfgweilr4f
The interwebs were full of these
[https://gifcities.org/?q=construction](https://gifcities.org/?q=construction)

Not that I'd know anything about that.

~~~
vanderZwan
I guess that's because we hadn't figured out that a webpage is a dynamic thing
that is constantly updated, and instead still thought in terms of static
objects like books and magazines that are finished some day.

~~~
sfgweilr4f
People thought business websites were like Sales brochures. Update every
quarter.

------
serf
it feels like sacrilege to have an homage to web 1.0 completely fall apart
without js.

were these gifs curated by humans? seems like a big task. neat resource.

------
oltdaniel
I haven't seen such a bad search algorithm in a long time.

------
reidjs
Prepare for nostalgia

